

Crowdfunding the Recovery of a Lost Spacecraft - smoyer
http://makezine.com/2014/04/24/crowdfunding-the-recovery-of-a-lost-spacecraft/

======
smoyer
I'd proposed an attempt at retrieving this spacecraft
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692))
and a lot of good information was contributed. While I couldn't interest the
appropriate departments at our university, it's great to see that we're not
letting a functional spacecraft go to waste. You can help support the effort
at their crowd-funding page:
[http://www.rockethub.com/42228](http://www.rockethub.com/42228).

